# Swedish: har haft 210 mg morgon men har fått utsatt 140



## Gavril

From a patient's comments/complaints about a medication:



> Jag har haft 210 mg morgon men har fått utsatt 140 och det hänvisas till FASS.



"I have had 210 mg in the mornings but I was exposed to 140[???], and this was referred to FASS."

I don't think I'm grasping the intended meaning of this sentence.

Maybe part of the problem is that I'm not translating "utsätta" correctly?

I seem to recall that there's a relatively common meaning of "utsätta" that is missed by most Swedish-English dictionaries, but I can't remember what it is.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Gavril

A bit further down in the same letter, we have:



> Är det helt riskfritt att *sätta ut* 140mg [läkemedel 1] ihop med 10mg [läkemedel 2]?



– where "sätta ut" may have the same meaning as "utsätta" in the previous sentence. (But I'm nowhere closer to resolving the intended meaning.)


----------



## Swedish Anna

Doctors use_ sätta in_ when they prescribe medicine to a patient.(Compare: Put someone on medication.)
When it's time for the patient to stop taking the medicine it's called _sätta ut_.
Here are three examples that I found when i googled:
"Sätt ut läkemedel som inte ger avsedd effekt"
"Långsam utsättning av läkemedel"
"Utsättningsbesvär"

In your examples however the patient seems to have misunderstood how _utsätta/sätt ut_ is used.
Could this be the patient's intended meaning?
"I used to take 210 mg in the morning, but now I have been prescribed 140 mg. "
"Is it totally safe to put someone on 140 mg X plus 10 mg Y?"
Allt gott!
A


----------



## Gavril

Based on the limited amount of information I have, it seems as though the patient has had 140 mg removed from his prescription, and it's now only 70 mg.

Would that fit with how _sätta ut _is used in medical prescriptions?


----------



## Swedish Anna

Yes, "remove medicine" is the correct meaning of _sätta u_t. But _sätta u_t is used in a rather odd way here. Normally you would say how many mg you are actually taking now, or use _minska_ - j_ag minskade dosen med 140 mg_. 
_Sätta ut_ is often used like this: S_ätta ut x(=the medicine). Sätta ut x under ett halvår._


----------



## MattiasNYC

Anna, would it be perhaps reasonable to translate "_sätta ut" _to "phase out" then?


----------



## AutumnOwl

MattiasNYC said:


> Anna, would it be perhaps reasonable to translate "_sätta ut" _to "phase out" then?


No, to "phase out" would be "trappa ner", and if it was about "phase out" it's unlikely it would have been done wish such a high dosis at one time, it would be "trappa ner med x mg per vecka" or something similar.


----------



## MattiasNYC

Ah, ok. I misread the Swedish explanation I think.


----------



## Gavril

Thanks for the responses!

One other question for now:

When you read the phrase _"sätta ut 140mg [läkemedel 1] *ihop med* 10mg [läkemedel 2]"_, do you interpret this to mean

1) going off both these medications (or at least the stated doses thereof)

2) going off the first while keeping the second

3) neither

Regards,
Gavril


----------



## Swedish Anna

*"Sätta ut läkemedel:* beslut om att läkemedlet inte längre ska ingå i patientens behandling. Tas i dialog med patient/anhörig."
www.kollpalakemedel.se/ordlista/

It doesn't have to be gradual.

Again - it's odd to use _sätta ut_ about a part of the dosage.


----------

